# Any lizard suggestions?



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

Neighbor gave me a 40gal tall tank. I can't just let it sit there. What should I put in it? Anyone have any ideas? I really don't want to get a beardie but I might have to, just to keep it occupied. Animals are my sick addiction.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 12, 2007)

We just moved our Blue Tongue Skink into a 75G that had our B&W Tegu in. They get be about the same size and temperament as a Beardie. But they aren't as common. He probably could have lived in a 40G but we had the 75g open.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

DaveDragon said:


> We just moved our Blue Tongue Skink into a 75G that had our B&W Tegu in. They get be about the same size and temperament as a Beardie. But they aren't as common. He probably could have lived in a 40G but we had the 75g open.



I don't know much about skinks, but I think they are kinda ugly to me. They're nose is flat. I was actually considerring getting a CRAPLOAD of those firebelly toads in there. Lol. I love those things.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 12, 2007)

I like pets you can handle.


----------



## greentriple (Nov 12, 2007)

I've got the same problem. I have a 35 gal. and stand sitting empty because I can't figure out what if anything to put in it. I'm raising anoles in another one as feeder in about 4 months.


----------



## Ari Gold (Nov 12, 2007)

when my big tegu cage is built i'm turning the 30gal he is hibernating in into a waterfall vivarium with live plants and such probably for a crested.


----------



## COWHER (Nov 12, 2007)

i have a 30 gallon long tank i have empty i was thing of cresties or a leechie


----------



## dorton (Nov 12, 2007)

I have fire bellied toads too, they are a lot of fun to watch eat, they get so excited, but not so sure I would want to devote a 40 to them.


----------

